# Have you heard of Ryvita fruit crunch?



## jessicacarr (Nov 18, 2007)

I just learned of a Ryvita fruit crunch product and would like to make it at home.  Have y'all heard of it to where you know waht it is and do you have a recipe you would share of it or help me find one?  I have Googled "ryvita fruit crunch recipes" and came up with no recipes, just references of the ryvita product itself.  Hmmm...makes me want it for sure since I couldn't find it!  LOL!   Thanks.


----------



## Rom (Nov 18, 2007)

I have only had the plain crispbread things, never heard of Ryvita fruit crunch sorry. Good luck in your search!

maybe try another search engine; *Dogpile Web Search Home Page* searches a bunch of search engines at the same time.


----------



## simplicity (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't know if this will help much, but try googling Ryvita recipes.  You may find one that you can adapt for the type of fruit you want to use.


----------



## tina ryan (Dec 11, 2007)

hi:

I´m tina, I would like to know more about Ryvita recipes too because I manage two sites that are in my signature and I would like to have the receipts for share it with other people, if anyone can help me will be great.

Thanks


----------



## Bilby (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to DC Tina!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Tina, welcome...

Sorry Jessica...can't help ya.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 12, 2007)

Since Ryvita is a multi-national trade/brand name with several products - I'm afraid that finding a recipe on line to make their fruit crunch will be about as successful as finding a recipe for making Ritz crackers. 

Since you know that the ingredients listed are: Whole Grain Rye Flour, Whole Grain Oats, Whole Grain Wheat Flour, Currants, Brown Sugar, Honey - you might be able to find a crispbread recipe that will get you close enough to experiment a little.


----------

